# Red boys can jump



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

I think hes got springpole legs, he loves to jump above everyone else. He waits for everyone to get their hold and then grabs about a foot above them. It is the funniest damn thing. Starting to get out of their puppy faze and learning how to use their bodies. This is the second pole i put up as they bent the first.


----------



## sydking (Jan 3, 2009)

awsome dogs you have there


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Very nice looking dogs!!!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

oh man look at those big dogs!  all three urs?

haha kenya does the same thing. Shell let chyna get the first hold, and then kenya wants to be all superstar with it and try and get the spring lol.. crazyy bitchez.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Beautiful dogs. I like the one in the background...white and red/brown brindle? I cant see his face but I love his coat.


----------



## Merci (Mar 16, 2009)

Man! those some great looking Dogs!!!!!!


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

two brindles, female with white head is my 3 boys sister and belongs to my dad. The fawns and other brindle are 8 month old males and mine of my other male(3rd generation line breeding) blue is a 8 year old male. Aan give all males are mine and for the most part get along. There is the occasional lip bite, but they only quarrel and never fully go at it. I live in the boondocks and am at home with my dogs all me day, so i can give a lot more time to my dogs.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That good. A tired dog is a well behaved dog. Nice pics, good lookin crew.


----------



## BoonThaGoon (May 4, 2009)

nice healthy looking pack


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Good looking bunch, just remember* "never trust an APBT not to fight"*... good luck to you


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

Ya i hear that but honestly i trust my dogs, they are family and, may sound crazy, but have an understanding. I watch the tolerance they have with each other and it at times amazes me. I am a good observer and always eliminate a problem before it starts. I have had multiple males for 15+ years now and have only had to physically break up one fight amongst my dogs. I have a good order to my dogs and make sure everyone adheres to it as i am the BOSS, and everyone knows it.


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

Marty said:


> Good looking bunch, just remember* "never trust an APBT not to fight"*... good luck to you


Its not that i dont trust them not to fight because they will, i just trust them not to fight with each other.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS said:


> Starting to get out of their puppy faze and learning how to use their bodies.


This is the point where it all happen's :hammer:



MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS said:


> i just trust them not to fight with each other.


This is were your going wrong


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

They are too cute!


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

I wholly agree that anything can happen at any time. But with supervision and foresight it is very possible to have a pack of interactive apbt who live and play with each other without killing each other. True, apbt have been breed to fight and kill dogs, but at thier heart they are still pack animals, and are able, with responsable supervision, to live in harmony. I believe this is not for everyone, but possible. I dont have to work, live in the woods with room to run, and am single and spend 90% of my time with my dogs so i may be a bit outta the norm. This is not something i have jumped into but worked my way up to. My 12 year old passed a lil over a year ago, i had his son 4 years after i got him, 2 years later i got a daughter from 1st male. 1 year later a male from 1st male and 8 months ago after about 5 years i got my 3 boys from my 5 year old male. With a schedule and constant physical nourishment(swimming in the creek, running with me on longboard and horsing around with siblings) coupled with the fact they are all related and have grown up together, always in a pack of multiple dogs, apbt nowadays can live together. This has always been a dream of mine to get property and live with my dogs, and i am now able to do it.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

As you said running a pack is not for everyone but I do think it is possible for some who know how to be an alpha and are with there dogs as much as you... Of course they always can get into a fight and it is much more likely with his breed than others but you are aware of their possibility to get into it. Also I am not sure of your dogs bloodlines but they don't look to be game lines, but more show/amstaff style dogs which tend to have less DA anyway. Also long as you stay as alpha male and keep order in line I think you pack will do fine just got to be on alert and know when someone is no longer going to be able to be with the pack. Hopefully as those younger boys get older they do try to leave there place and get a higher rank in the pack. But as I said not many at all can handle keeping pits in line to have multiples, and the accidents that can come from that can be devastating and fatal to where it is not often worth the risk.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Congratulations on your dream! Sounds like you are living the life. I think you have beautiful dogs thanks for sharing.


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

They are not game line dogs and are more show/working. The pups have no real order as it is something i have been watching. The fact that they are growing up with their parents, coupled with the socialized pack they were brought up with help ease the in fighting. They dont have possesive issues and all feed together, which is something i have worked on. Their is a great video on youtube called how to feed 100 dogs, really worth watching. Not apbt but still shows the ability of a handler to maintain a pack. Really really recommend looking at it. Id link it but dont know how


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

those are nice looking dogs. but they dont care what you want when they are that fired up. make sure you have help if your gonna let them play like that. you will never be able to separate 5 pitbulls that are fighting all by yourself.


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

redog said:


> those are nice looking dogs. but they dont care what you want when they are that fired up. make sure you have help if your gonna let them play like that. yu will never be able to separate 5 pitbulls that are fighting all by yourself.


I am always aware of this as i have been around apbt who have gotten into and know the impossibility of trying to break up two or more angry dogs but the key is prvention and an understanding of your pack, what they are capable of doing and reading their action to prevent problems before they occure. My dogs love more than anything to please, which is an attribute of my foundation male which has passed on to his offspring. This and supervision are keys to everyone getting along. We do everything as a pack and have very little issues subsequently. I dont push it and they dont either.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

aaaaalrighty then!


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

sweeeeeeet


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS said:


> Their is a great video on youtube called how to feed 100 dogs, really worth watching.


Buddy I can tell you now I've took care of over 100 game bred dogs at one time for over a yr and I can tell you now your wrong :hammer:

You can preach all you want to about pack mentality not with these dogs


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I feed 7 from the same bowl at once but I wont let 2 on a pole at once


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

Marty said:


> Buddy I can tell you now I've took care of over 100 game bred dogs at one time for over a yr and I can tell you now your wrong :hammer:
> 
> You can preach all you want to about pack mentality not with these dogs


Key word being game bred, my dogs are far off from game lines. Im not trying to get into a pissing contest here it is what it is and it isnt an issue.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS said:


> Key word being game bred, my dogs are far off from game lines. Im not trying to get into a pissing contest here it is what it is and it isnt an issue.


But whats your peds look like, any APBTs in your lines?

If so I know what I'm talking about


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

Im sure u do and i know the fine line being walked but for me it has been a progression that has had hurdles, and it works with work. Things can always change but for now i have had success in everyone being able to get along.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey bud, I been drinking but been in the bred over 1/2 my life 

AS I said don't trust these dogs


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

I hear ya and am always conscious of it.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

sounds to me like you dont really have to worry because you probably manage ur pack as well as the dog whisperer LOL you probably have a really well mannered male like daddy who is such a well behaved pitbull. he almost seems to think like he is an alpha human preventing fights from happening. i can imagine you having a dog just like that since you mentioned a foundation male or something like that. im sure ur a great pack leader


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

Its not a male but the first female ive had, she is the sweetest thing in the world, but she has zero tolerance for aggressive behavior and is a great den mother. She is the one who keeps everyone in line and will check dogs on the rope if they are getting a lil too excited. Its really funny to watch her keep the males in line, she is a super smart dog and has come to think like me.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Well its awesome that your so special. just be responsible


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS said:


> Its not a male but the first female ive had, she is the sweetest thing in the world, but she has zero tolerance for aggressive behavior and is a great den mother. She is the one who keeps everyone in line and will check dogs on the rope if they are getting a lil too excited. Its really funny to watch her keep the males in line, she is a super smart dog and has come to think like me.


So I take it she's the boss not you?

You really need to check yourself not your bitch


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

?????????????


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I knew it would come out wrong 

Check your PM's


----------



## MYPITPEESFARTHERTHANYOURS (May 1, 2009)

If you cant trust your dog, and your dogs first priority isnt you then im in a whole different world. I have a connection with my dogs, one which can only be possible from 1000's of years of man and dog evolution. Thus it becomes almost spiritual and you and your dogs become one. This probably sounds crazy to you because you probably cant fathom that connection. Im working towards an all around apbt, not a wholly game focused mentality. One must evolve or fall to extinction and you my friend have got a lot to learn.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

you got a ped of what your working with?

I don't have time to read all them big words LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hmmm.... just sounds like some cold dogs to me


----------

